

Ask HN: The Next Theme Marketplace for Designers - 24ui

Hi Hackers,<p>Currently I developing a platform to sell premium bootstrap theme. Now I would like to have feedback about current theme marketplaces, what they lacking off, improvement of current marketplace, and as buyer, what would you expect for the next theme marketplace.<p>What I can think of is low commission rate, theme bundle with unnecessary js plugins (5++ slider plugins).<p>Any feedback&#x2F;comment is appreciated.
======
rk0567
I had also started a marketplace [0] for bootstrap themes but it failed.
(primary reason : I couldn't get enough designers to submit their theme). My
plan was to create an alternative where :

\+ Designers would get 70% or more for every sale.

\+ Less/no penalty, in case they also want to sale independently.

\+ More transparent and easy for designers, e.g most of the marketplace
doesn't care much for an individual designer. They reject a theme without any
meaningful explanation/reason.

[0] [https://bootstrapthemes.me](https://bootstrapthemes.me) (offline, an year
ago)

------
acesubido
I currently sell themes at Wrapbootstrap, as a seller if there's one feature
I'd want that Wrapbootstrap doesn't have are the emails of my buyers. I'll
need them in order for me to do more sales/support, but I'm pretty sure
Wrapbootstrap has good reasons for them not to just give out buyer
information.

Even if another theme marketplace has that feature, the only reason for me to
move my bootstrap themes somewhere else is if that "somewhere" has more
traffic than Wrapbootstrap.

------
malandrew
This is a shameless plug, but you may be interested in getting involved with
famo.us early next year when we launch. We are very interested in attracting
people who will be building not just themes, but widgets and whatnot. Feel
free to contact me if you have any questions. Email in profile.

